#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

## raymayank

*Nirma University Institute of Technology - Ahmedabad*

*Nirma University Institute of Technology** Ahmedabad Year of Establishment:* 1994.

*Nirma University Institute of Technology** Ahmedabad Affiliation:* Gujarat Technological University.

*Nirma University Institute of Technology** Ahmedabad Mode Of Admission:* JEE MAINS.

*Nirma University Institute of Technology** Ahmedabad Cut Off 2012:*
25% seats shall be filled-in by the candidates who have passed 12th Science Examination with above mentioned subjects from the schools located in India (including Gujarat State) on the basis of only All India Rank of AIEEE 2012.75% seats shall be filled-in by the candidates who have passed 12th Science Examination from the schools located in Gujarat State on the basis of merit considering equal weightage of marks obtained in AIEEE 2012 and the marks obtained in the theory of Physics, Chemistry and Mathematics.
*Nirma University Institute of Technology** Ahmedabad Branches In Engineering:*
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communications EngineeringInformation TechnologyInstrumentation & Control EngineeringMechanical Engineering
*Nirma University Institute of Technology** Ahmedabad Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 89,400/- Per Year.
*Nirma University Institute of Technology** Ahmedabad Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 45,000/- Per Year.

*Nirma University Institute of Technology** Ahmedabad Engineering Placements 2012:*
Total OFFERS received across all Engineering Branches 683Total number of COMPANIES visited for FINAL PLACEMENT 70Average SALARY offered Across all Engineering Branches  (Rs.) 433014/-Highest Average SALARY offered to students across all Engineering Branches (Rs.) 900000/-Lowest Average SALARY offered to students across all Engineering Branches (Rs.) 180,000/-
*Nirma University Institute of Technology** Ahmedabad Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* Spread over the sprawling 110 acres of beautifully landscaped area, the campus is among one of the most impressive ones in India.  Massive educational complexes set in lush green environs provide the right ambiance and atmosphere for intellectual stimulation.  The world class infrastructure in form of auditoriums, seminar rooms, class rooms, computer laboratories, library, hostels, canteens, etc facilitate teaching-learning processes that fascinate and delight students, faculty, corporate visitors, foreigners and parents.


*Central library:* Dwelling on new digital initiatives the Central Library Resource Center caters to the academic interests of the student and faculty community at the University. Well stocked with over 79,000 books, 19 online databases, 787 print periodicals, more than 7000 online journals, over 376 videos and more than 4700 electronic media like CDs & Floppies, the center houses industry relevant reports, standards, annual reports, magazines, newsletters, etc. An automated set-up with user friendly portal providing a single point access to e-resources, the library is rich in resources in the subjects of business, technology, pharmacy, sciences, law etc.

*Nirma University Institute of Technology** Ahmedabad Hostel & Mess Facilities:* Excellent hostel facility is available to Girls and Boys students on request. All Full Time Ph. D. students stay in the Hostels.

*Nirma University Institute of Technology** Ahmedabad Address:* Nirma University Sarkhej-Gandhinagar Highway, Post : Chandlodia, Via : Gota, Ahmedabad – 382 481.Gujarat, India.

*Nirma University Institute of Technology**Ahmedabad** Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Kalinga Institute of Industrial Technology (KIIT) University, Odisha btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Siddharth Institute of Engineering and Technology Chittoor btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Gates Institute of Technology Anantapuram btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Mahaveer Institute of Science and Technology Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

----------


## ankurverma1994

What is cutoff rank for this college for Outside Gujrat region

----------


## neha sobti

> What is cutoff rank for this college for Outside Gujrat region


First tell me your category and rank in jee mains

----------


## ankurverma1994

i m getting 160 marks in JEE main (expected rank around 40,000); General category - outside gujrat....Which college i should look for CS, electronics or IT stream

----------


## Alina gill

> i m getting 160 marks in JEE main (expected rank around 40,000); General category - outside gujrat....Which college i should look for CS, electronics or IT stream


Hi,
Tel me your expected percentage in 12th boards??

----------


## ankurverma1994

i got 87.17% from ISC Board(2012) -----Home state U.P.

----------


## ankurverma1994

> Hi,
> Tel me your expected percentage in 12th boards??


i got 87.17% from ISC board(2012)... My home state is U.P.

----------


## Ashi rao

> i got 87.17% from ISC board(2012)... My home state is U.P.


Hey,
       Your approx rank will be 25000......... so it's very rare for to get any nit...... try for private clgs...  :):

----------


## ankurverma1994

> Hey,        Your approx rank will be 25000......... so it's very rare for to get any nit...... try for private clgs...


 please tell me which college should i look for..... My home state is U.P. (Genral); Preffered branches: Mechanical, CS, IT

----------


## Shruti kakkad

> please tell me which college should i look for..... My home state is U.P. (Genral); Preffered branches: Mechanical, CS, IT


Hey, 
       You can go for jaypee noida......  :):

----------


## ankurverma1994

> Hey,         You can go for jaypee noida......


  and any other college????

----------


## Rohan malik

> and any other college????


Hi,
     First tel me your preferred city or state??

----------


## YashSartanpara

thanx if i will get 200 up in main and 90% up in gujrat board (bcoz got 92% in 1st sam and 91% in 2nd  and 2 sem remaining for +2)  can i get in mechanical in Nirma (im in OBC)???/

----------


## arnav_arnav

*I scored 81 in JEE Mains.. expecting around 90% marks in CBSE board .. I am from Gujarat and in general category.. Do i have a chance for Nirma Coll .. ????*

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> *I scored 81 in JEE Mains.. expecting around 90% marks in CBSE board .. I am from Gujarat and in general category.. Do i have a chance for Nirma Coll .. ????*


Hey,
      Your rank would be more than 1,50,000............ And Nirma admission cut offs are totally dependent upon no. of application for admission it varies every year.... So i would suggest you to wait till the final cut off and try for another colgs also... All the best  :):

----------


## MILAN VALA

I have got 90 marks in jee main with obc catagory nd selected for jee adv,nd i m from gujarat.i have got 88.34 science percentile rank from gseb board.can i admit in civil engineering in nirma?i m in obc quata nd domical quata.

----------


## indianking96

i am from gujarat board and scored 95 percentile and got 80 percentage i boards and 88 in jee mains and i belong to obc category can i get into nirma?

----------


## neharika aggarwal

> I have got 90 marks in jee main with obc catagory nd selected for jee adv,nd i m from gujarat.i have got 88.34 science percentile rank from gseb board.can i admit in civil engineering in nirma?i m in obc quata nd domical quata.


Hey,
       With 90 marks u can easily get civil in nirma university .... all the very best  :):

----------


## neharika aggarwal

> i am from gujarat board and scored 95 percentile and got 80 percentage i boards and 88 in jee mains and i belong to obc category can i get into nirma?


Hi,
    You can get easily nirma... what is your preferred branch ??

----------


## roy_1016

125 in JEE main, 85% in CBSE, General, Home state - Gujarat, What are the chances of getting Chem or Instru in Nirma?

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> 125 in JEE main, 85% in CBSE, General, Home state - Gujarat, What are the chances of getting Chem or Instru in Nirma?


Hey,
      Your rank would be around 35000.... So you can try for nirma for chemical branch for sure ... All the best  :):

----------


## downey

I've got 147 marks in jee mains and 86.4% in CBSE boards , what are possible branches at nirma if any?,
and it would be of great help if anyone can suggest a good govt. or privt. institute at these marks...
I'm general candidate(M.P), pref. branch- c.s, mech, , it

----------


## downey

I've got 147 marks in jee mains and 86.4% in CBSE boards , what are possible branches at nirma if any?,
and it would be of great help if anyone can suggest a good govt. or privt. institute at these marks...
I'm general candidate(M.P), pref. branch- c.s, mech, , it

----------


## Kash chopra

> I've got 147 marks in jee mains and 86.4% in CBSE boards , what are possible branches at nirma if any?,
> and it would be of great help if anyone can suggest a good govt. or privt. institute at these marks...
> I'm general candidate(M.P), pref. branch- c.s, mech, , it


Your rank would be around 30000.... u can easily get nirma with this rank but i suggest u to try for other private colgs also... All the best  :):

----------


## Susie96

Hey! I gt 122 in JEE and 96.2% in cbse board
Do I have a chance in EC or electrical in NIRMA ?
I belong to the general category..

----------


## downey

> Your rank would be around 30000.... u can easily get nirma with this rank but i suggest u to try for other private colgs also... All the best


Thank u but can you tell the branches that i will get in nirma...
and please suggest me some good private colleges for mech./c.s/i.t...

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> Hey! I gt 122 in JEE and 96.2% in cbse board
> Do I have a chance in EC or electrical in NIRMA ?
> I belong to the general category..


Your rank would be around 20000...... So u have fair chances to get EC in nirma.. All the very best  :): ... But u can apply for nits also so just give your first preference to nits...

----------


## Susie96

> Your rank would be around 20000...... So u have fair chances to get EC in nirma.. All the very best ... But u can apply for nits also so just give your first preference to nits...


Aww Thankyou so much  :):  you just relieved a lot of my tension... N I'd rather hope fr NIRMA cz the nearest NIT is in Surat so dad won't want me to go there.. He wants me to stay with him ^.^ Thanks a lot again  :):

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> Your rank would be around 20000...... So u have fair chances to get EC in nirma.. All the very best ... But u can apply for nits also so just give your first preference to nits...


Sir, I got 166 in jee mains and 87.8% in cbse, OBC category and home state is Chandigarh.
*Can u plz tell me best possible option for me preferably near my home state like NIT Jallandar,Delhi,Kurukshetra,Thapar,etc.
My preferance is mech.>ece>cs................

Sir PLZZZ Repllllyyyyyyyyyy...............  I m tensed!!!!!!

----------


## anuakh

my jee main score-151, cbse 12th %-87.8%. What could be all india rank? uptu rank-3652 (General female). According to my rank, scores, etc. prediction is that I may get jp Noida, jss noida, lnmiit Jaipur, & I'm getting srm ncr campus. I filled thapar form but chances r rare that i'l get thapar. wat should be the order of these colleges in which I should choose them?? (including thapar, supposing I get thapar)

----------


## Era Gill

> my jee main score-151, cbse 12th %-87.8%. What could be all india rank? uptu rank-3652 (General female). According to my rank, scores, etc. prediction is that I may get jp Noida, jss noida, lnmiit Jaipur, & I'm getting srm ncr campus. I filled thapar form but chances r rare that i'l get thapar. wat should be the order of these colleges in which I should choose them?? (including thapar, supposing I get thapar)


Your rank would be around 30000.... in all these colgs thaper is the best so give your first preference to thaper then miit jaipur  :):

----------


## anuakh

[MENTION=77209]Era Gill[/MENTION] - thank-you! so, is lnmiit Jaipur better than jp Noida? or r they comparable? coz I live in delhi, so if both of them r comparable, then i'd rather go 2 jp since its closer to my home. otherwise if lnmiit's way better than jp then i'l definitely take lnmiit. also, which 1 should I prefer b/w jp Noida & jss Noida?

----------


## Era Gill

> @Era Gill  - thank-you! so, is lnmiit Jaipur better than jp Noida? or r they comparable? coz I live in delhi, so if both of them r comparable, then i'd rather go 2 jp since its closer to my home. otherwise if lnmiit's way better than jp then i'l definitely take lnmiit. also, which 1 should I prefer b/w jp Noida & jss Noida?


Go for jp noida .... It's the best colg in noida region  :):

----------


## aditiads

Hey I got AIR 154405 n AIOBC rank 42358 ,state (bihar)rank-9608 n state category rank - 5131. in JEE Main. My 12th board %age is 72.2 from BSEB .Pls suggest me some good govt colgs in Maharashtra ,Gujrat ,U.P and South India which I can get with this rank.Also tell me whether my category rank will be considered or AIR ? Is there any chance of getting a NIT even at the end of 4th or fifth round?

----------


## anuakh

can someone already pursuing engineering please tell me about ece branch?? I mean does it deal with circuits too much? are cse & ece comparable streams future-prospect-wise? if not, which one's better??

----------

